# Could Someone Help Me Convert This?



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I am awful at converting numbers into cups. I have changed the dogs food to the grain free Wilderness Blue Buffalo. I just can't figure out how much of a cup these numbers convert to. 

0.42 cups- Faye (this is what I THINK is right 1/8 twice a day)

0.71 cups- Lacey (3/4 cup a day that I would split into two meals)

.34 cups- Honey

.57- Osha (1/4 twice a day)

Does what I worked out look right? I am still stumped on how much to feed "Honey" I know it will be a very small amount.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

wow! that's a lot to figure out! I use a scale and weigh Tabitha and Jerry's meals.
When I changed them over to Innova Prime I used the same amounts and just watched
to see if they seemed thinner or heavier with the new food.

Digital Food Scale : Target


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LaceyBlue said:


> I am awful at converting numbers into cups. I have changed the dogs food to the grain free Wilderness Blue Buffalo. I just can't figure out how much of a cup these numbers convert to.
> 
> 0.42 cups- Faye (this is what I THINK is right 1/8 twice a day)
> 
> ...


I am beyond NOT A MATH PERSON. I am probably way off. I absolutely have no idea if this is right, but I figured I would contribute just in case I am right, LOL. 

Faye- 0.42 cups= .21 cups per meal= about 1/5 cup twice a day 

Lacey- 0.71 cups= .355 cups per meal= a little more than 1/3 cup twice a day

Honey- 0.34 cups= .17 cups per meal= a little less than 1/5 cup twice a day 

Osha- 0.57= .285 cups per meal= a little more than 1/4 cup twice a day 

I apologize if I am totally off.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

For a 2 yr old chihuahua,we give 3 tbsp of dry food 1 of wet mixed in with the blue buffalo wilderness,small breed twice a day


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

LaceyBlue said:


> I am awful at converting numbers into cups. I have changed the dogs food to the grain free Wilderness Blue Buffalo. I just can't figure out how much of a cup these numbers convert to.
> 
> 0.42 cups- Faye (this is what I THINK is right 1/8 twice a day)
> 
> ...


0.42 is almost 1/2 cup which would be 1/4 cup twice a day +/-

0.71 is almost 3/4 cup split up twice a day

.34 cup is inbetween 1/4 & 1/5 cup

.57 would be a little more than 1/2 cup

Each dog is different with their food needs depending on how active, what kind of food you're feeding, their size, etc. The bag has average standards for feeding, not necessarily accurate, so you have to guage each chi individually.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Lol it's such a pain to work out. I actually wasent going by the bag but the food calculator on this site. I think I have it figured with everyones help though! Thanks again .


----------

